# Woodworking and Pen making tutorial video: https://youtu.be/-Ogy9OzMN6g



## raar25 (Jul 29, 2019)

As many of you know I started my youtube channel this year and I added a great video I am hope will help many of those here on this site who are considering starting their own or just looking to get your knowledge out in the world.  So recently someone asked if anyone could do a video about making videos well I published a beginers guide to making video here:  



.  All I ask is that people please place comments, likes and subscribe so I can start encouraging more action and traffic.

Thanks for taking the time to watch and there will be more.  If you have topic you would like to see covered feel free to let me know , I am actively developing my content schedule.  I would also love to do some interviews with some of the group members and or publish your videos if you want to collaborate.

All things are possible.

Thanks again,
Ray


----------



## leehljp (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for posting this Ray. It is certainly needed.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 30, 2019)

Much success!


----------



## raar25 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks for the comments and those who went and viewed the video, every view really helps.  So I want to ask, is there any topic people would like to see next? I am actively developing content for my channel and it doesn't have to relate exclusively to pen making.

Thanks,
Ray


----------

